# Perth Rentals



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

It is VERY HARD to get a rental in and around Perth. Expect to find 15 or more people when viewing houses for rent. It's crazy!! You've been warned.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I was thinking of moving to perth for job opportunity, if not may stay away from city


----------

